
Ask HN: As a CS professor, what books should be in my office? - azhenley
I recently moved into my new office as a professor and would like recommendations for what books I should keep on my shelves (they&#x27;re completely bare at the moment). My research is in the human aspects of software engineering, but I am particularly interested in books outside of my specific research areas since I probably already have them.<p>So, what books should every [computer science] professor have in their office?
======
tangozulu
You need to have the books that 1) you reference reasonably often in your work
and 2) those books you've read and kept.

